# Thickness Planer "Total Shop ts 15-6"



## oldwindows (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone ever heard of this planer? All I can find on google are old print ads from Popular Mechanics, c. 1987. Will I be able to by blades? Or better yet, be able to put in a helical head?

http://jackson.craigslist.org/tls/3760609701.html

It's on Craigslist for $750. The head moves, not the table. It has no in/out-feed

What do you think?
Thanks


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

I think it's $150-200 tops, if it's functional. JMHO.


----------



## oldwindows (Jun 8, 2012)

Why do you say that?


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

That's a good price, for the seller. Pass on it.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

oldwindows said:


> Why do you say that?


25+ year old machine, condition unknown, manufacturer unknown, no infeed/outfeed tables. Unless you can find a mfg and parts list, and available parts, it's a crap shoot. Guaranteed after 30 years something is worn. Having parts custom made is $$$$$.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
If we were you, we'd wait for a Belsaw 910 (12") or a Crftsman branded Belsaw 910 (circa late 70's/early 80's), or even a Woodmaster or an RBI, all for about $200 (used) to come along on ebay/CL.
Our 70's Belsaw is still working hard for us every day!
Sturdy machine, and parts can still be found, as many of these machines were sold! Just gotta search for 'em a bit.
Just sayin'.
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## oldwindows (Jun 8, 2012)

Marena and Vinny,
Thanks for the specific advice. How is it that we're looking at 750 dollar machines, and there would be something better for 200? Is it because those are older? Why do you recommend those particular tools?

Thanks again.
Dallas


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll chime in. As mentioned old machine , unknown manufacturer etc for $750. I'll say this for $300 more if your close to a Grizzly store you can get a nice shiny new 15" planer 3 hp with a warranty. Add $150 more for shipping if not and your still a 1000 X better off. 

As for why a cheaper model would be better? The same reasons you would be better off with a new one, to many unknowns and its in bad shape. You have several people saying don't buy it including myself. 

a quick google search of the phone number listed shows that they are likely buying and selling equipment for profit. If that planer was restored looking good it would seem as if they were trying to be honest. (might not be the proper wording) However the condition it's in I'm guessing they buy cheap and sell as is for more money. I wouldn't trust anyone selling like that especially for the price of that planer.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks just like my Delta X and I think the old delta 380- Mine was almost brand new and I paid 600. They want too much.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

It looks like a Delta. I like the head moving up and down. Do you think you need an in feed and out feed? Get with the cutter head dealer. They can probably tell you all about it.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## robertoguerrero (Sep 15, 2013)

*Total Shop TS15-6*

I have this planer and the manual if anyone is interested. Inherited from my dad...ran a board with a nail in it a long time ago; just got around to getting new blades (not yet installed). From what I can tell, its a clone as described above - was able to find 15" blades for it with no problem on E-bay. Also goes by the name YHP-150/15".

Has worked fine for me over the years but its really heavy. had to dismantle it to get it in my shop; am in the process of putting it back together. My guess is that the Delta 380 parts could sub but and would like the indeed/outfeed but haven't gotten around to purchasing that yet. I woudn't pay more that $200...


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I would look over at http://vintagemachinery.org/ and ask, or look at pictures of old ones.
It may be a good planer. Not worth $700, but maybe $400 or so. 
I wouldn't put it down, because it doesn't have infeed or outfeed tables. 
My experience with old real (not lunch box) planers, is they don't necessarily need them. My Boice-Crane produces snipe free cuts, on long boards, without tables, or raising up on the ends of the stock as it enters and exits the planer. Just feed it in one end, supporting the back end, then support the front end when it comes out. Turn the elevation hand wheel a 1/2 turn, and repeat. No height locks to unlock and relock. Just feed, crank, and feed again.
My PM lunchbox planed wood, but.......


----------



## quake (Jun 28, 2014)

I have this planer and the manual if anyone is interested.
Robert,
I have the same planer. How can I get a copy?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

oldwindows said:


> How is it that we're looking at 750 dollar machines, and there would be something better for 200?


Because price doesn't equal quality. I've got a craftsman table saw circa 70s or so that I picked up for $40 on cl that'd probably eat most entry model portable saws you could run and buy from the home center alive. I've got a bunch of old planes that I have less than $100 in total that'll joint and smooth with the best of em. Emptier pockets don't always get you better stuff


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

epicfail48 said:


> Because price doesn't equal quality. I've got a craftsman table saw circa 70s or so that I picked up for $40 on cl that'd probably eat most entry model portable saws you could run and buy from the home center alive. I've got a bunch of old planes that I have less than $100 in total that'll joint and smooth with the best of em. Emptier pockets don't always get you better stuff


Well... in used equipment... price SHOULD equal quality.

and maybe $200 would equal its quality...? 

that thing looks to be worth the value of the motor...


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

bauerbach said:


> Well... in used equipment... price SHOULD equal quality.
> 
> and maybe $200 would equal its quality...?
> 
> that thing looks to be worth the value of the motor...


I'm with ya there, price should be a good indicator of quality, but people suck


----------



## robertoguerrero (Sep 15, 2013)

*Manual for Total Shop*

Email me at [email protected] and I'll send you the file - about 9 MBs.


----------



## oldwindows (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for all of your replies. I ended up buying a delta - don't have the model number at hand. It's maybe 30 years old and has the motor above the blades. The head lowers and raises on posts above the table (rather than a stationary head with mobile table). It's 13" and works great. Like Pirate said, no infeed or outfeed table's necessary.
After buying some old tools for our shop I find two things: 1) that any decent tools can work, as long as it gets the tune-up it needs and 2) some tools are easier to tune up than others.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

It looks exactly like my CPTOOL 15" 1986 yr I picked up a couple of yrs ago for $275
Probably all were made at the same china shop.
Heavy made and works well ( doesn't appear to have a lot of use)....
I just set up portable adjustable rollers at both ends.
I'd love to have that file Robert if you don't mind.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Got it thanks.


----------



## robertoguerrero (Sep 15, 2013)

See "My Photos" on the left for the manual of the YHP-150. Enjoy!


----------



## Zach of All Trades (Sep 14, 2020)

robertoguerrero said:


> Email me at [email protected] and I'll send you the file - about 9 MBs.


Do you still have the manual for the Total Shop TS 15-6?


----------



## robertoguerrero (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes...I’ve got the PDF.


----------



## hgc97 (Dec 7, 2021)

I have one we still use. My Dewalt planner body inside broke trying to plan some over 100 year old sinker cypress. This one with a w40v eats through it even did some pipeline skids with no issues. It's old but tough and strong for what we mess with, lots of river cut cypress logs cut in to at least 1" slabs and make ruff cut stuff for family and friends and occasionally when my brother in law is home between pipeline gigs he will take an order. I have incurable cancer in my spine and hips now so I can mess with the big stuff and on disability so can't make any money either. Here's a bench that goes in a mud room with gun storage hidden in it. It's cedar not cypress though


----------



## hgc97 (Dec 7, 2021)

robertoguerrero said:


> *Total Shop TS15-6*
> 
> I have this planer and the manual if anyone is interested. Inherited from my dad...ran a board with a nail in it a long time ago; just got around to getting new blades (not yet installed). From what I can tell, its a clone as described above - was able to find 15" blades for it with no problem on E-bay. Also goes by the name YHP-150/15".
> 
> Has worked fine for me over the years but its really heavy. had to dismantle it to get it in my shop; am in the process of putting it back together. My guess is that the Delta 380 parts could sub but and would like the indeed/outfeed but haven't gotten around to purchasing that yet. I woudn't pay more that $200...


Is the manual been copied to an electronic file on your computer?


----------



## hgc97 (Dec 7, 2021)

robertoguerrero said:


> Yes...I’ve got the PDF.


Think I could get a copy of the pdf? I have one of the planers but no paper work to go with it.


----------



## Erickracker (10 mo ago)

Can anyone help me out with a repair manual for the total shop T’s 15-6 planer? Maybe photos of the manual via email? Or one for sale? I just came across one I bought for $100 with extra blades but it has some surface rust and I want to refurbish it.

thanks
Eric


----------



## robertoguerrero (Sep 15, 2013)

rrbrown said:


> I'll chime in. As mentioned old machine , unknown manufacturer etc for $750. I'll say this for $300 more if your close to a Grizzly store you can get a nice shiny new 15" planer 3 hp with a warranty. Add $150 more for shipping if not and your still a 1000 X better off.
> 
> As for why a cheaper model would be better? The same reasons you would be better off with a new one, to many unknowns and its in bad shape. You have several people saying don't buy it including myself.
> 
> a quick google search of the phone number listed shows that they are likely buying and selling equipment for profit. If that planer was restored looking good it would seem as if they were trying to be honest. (might not be the proper wording) However the condition it's in I'm guessing they buy cheap and sell as is for more money. I wouldn't trust anyone selling like that especially for the price of that planer.


UPDATE: I replaced the blade and got it back together - . Many parts are interchangeable with the grizzly version. I use mine quite a bit when knocking down rough lumber (soft maple, etc.) to the thickness I need for a specific project and it can take off quite a bit without much hassle. The machine is a beast, however. I had to dismantle it to move it because all together my guess would be 400-500 lbs. Happy to answer any questions via my email a few comments below. - Bert Guerrero


----------



## robertoguerrero (Sep 15, 2013)

hgc97 said:


> Think I could get a copy of the pdf? I have one of the planers but no paper work to go with it.


My email is in this thread…happy to help.


----------



## robertoguerrero (Sep 15, 2013)

Zach of All Trades said:


> Do you still have the manual for the Total Shop TS 15-6?


Yes. Email in the thread if you want a pdf version.


----------

